# To hire, to employ



## ThomasK

How do you translate or say that in your language? Let's focus on hiring someone by giving that person a job, not temporary in principle. I am interested in verbs (and metaphors), incl. expressions. 

Dutch:
- _*aanwerven*_ (engage, lit. put at the workplace, I think, the building-site)
- _*aannemen*_ (to take on, something like 'to accept')
- _*in dienst nemen*_ (lit. to take in service)
- *inhuren* (lit. to hire in -- does not seem like offering a stable job)


----------



## omerdurmus

in Turkish,

işe almak : to hire


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks, but could you explain the literal translation? (Does it have to do with beating, or with ... ? When using google, I find it might mean 'lose one's job [işe]'???)


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*:

_palkata _= (verb related to "pay, salary, wages")
_värvätä _= (recruit, probably rare in actual worklife)
_ottaa palvelukseen _= "take in service"
and, of course, _antaa töitä_ = give work


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian
*принять на работу* /prinyat' na rabotu/ - accept for the job
*взять на работу* /vzyat' na rabotu/ - take for the job (this is used in certain situations only, e.g. the director changed companies and took his assistant with him)
*нанять* /nanyat'/ - something like "on-take" (usually said about temporarty work or work on a project, e.g. hire a painter to paint he house)


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian:
(да) наема/наемам (perf./imperf.) = to hire;
(да) назнача/назначавам (perf./imperf.) = to employ;
(да) приема/приемам (perf./imperf.) на работа = to accept for a job;
(да) взема/взимам (вземам) (perf./imperf.) на работа = to take for a job.


----------



## Rallino

omerdurmus said:


> in Turkish,
> 
> işe almak : to hire



We also say "tutmak"

Tamirci tutmak: to hire a repairman (lit. to hold a repairman)


----------



## ThomasK

So you wish to keep that worker in that case, you are not asking him for some odd jobs, do you ?


----------



## Rallino

ThomasK said:


> So you wish to keep that worker in that case, you are not asking him for some odd jobs, do you ?



Everyone has their fantasy i guess 


Nah it's just the litteral meaning.


----------



## ThomasK

Mind you, Rallino: I was serious. (! ;-)) 

I meant: I can ask someone to help me with some job, some problem, but then I do not employ him really, because it is not a long-term contract. So I am really looking for that, that's why I kept asking. Thanks for your understanding and help.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
(a) _To hire_: 
-«Προσλαμβάνω» (proslam'vano). Classical verb, formed by the joining together of the preposition «πρὸς» (pros: _to_) + verb «λαμβάνω» (lăm'bānō: _take hold of, grasp, seize_). «Προσλαμβάνω» lit. means _to take in;_ metaph. _to take/hire someone as helper or partner_.
-«Αγκαζάρω» (aŋga'zaro). Very informal/colloquial verb, formed by the French _engager _and means _to hire (and have the right of priority)_.
-«Ρογιάζω» (ro'ʝazo). Very informal/colloquial verb, from the same root with the Latin _ērogāre_ (probably via Aromanian. It's a common word in the regiolect of Epirus and Thessaly). 
-«Μισθώνω» (mis'θono). From the classical verb «μισθόω/μισθῶ» (mis'θŏō [uncontracted]/mis'θō [contracted]-->initially _to let out for hire_, today's meaning _to hire_.
(b) _To employ_:
-«Απασχολώ» (apasxo'lo). From the Hellenistic verb «ἀπασχολέω/ἀπασχολῶ» (apasxo'lĕō [uncontracted]/apasxo'lō [contracted])-->lit. _to leave one no leisure_ metaph. _to keep someone employed_.
-«Εργοδοτώ» (erɣoðo'to). From the Hellenistic verb «ἐργοδοτέω/ἐργοδοτῶ» (ergodo'tĕō [uncontracted]/ergodo'tō[contracted])-->_to give/provide work/employment_


----------



## ThomasK

How interesting, thanks! But _erogare_: to distribute ?


----------



## Rallino

ThomasK said:


> Mind you, Rallino: I was serious. (! ;-))
> 
> I meant: I can ask someone to help me with some job, some problem, but then I do not employ him really, because it is not a long-term contract. So I am really looking for that, that's why I kept asking. Thanks for your understanding and help.



Now I understood what you meant.

Don't let the Turkish litteral translation confuse you.

_Tamirci tutmak - to hold a repairman_ doesn't mean "to hold him forever". In fact this expression is used "to hire someone for some quick job".

Employing someone with a long term contract is "tamirci çalıştırmak" - "to make a repairman work"


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks, this is an essential addition, as the first one is not what I was looking for - and is not meant in English, I think, except if one adds 'for some quick jobs', or something the like.


----------



## enoo

French:

*Engager*: to hire
*Embaucher*: to hire
*Prendre à son service*: lit.to take to one's service

"Engager" and "prendre à son service" give a feeling of contract or commitment, so maybe they are more suitable for 'long' jobs rather than temporary ones... but still, I guess the distinction is not very strong.


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: *contratar*, to (make a) contract; *empregar*, to employ. The latter has a broader meaning.

There may be other ways to say it that i can't recall at the moment.


----------



## phosphore

The default verb is zaposliti (za-posl+infinitive marker) or rarely uposliti (u-posl+infintive marker), from posao (stem posl-) meaning work, job, employement. But to say "You're hired" we would say "Primljeni ste" from the verb primiti=to receive, or "Dobili ste posao" from the verb dobiti=to get, so literally "You got the job". Sometimes we also use angažovati from the French engager, but more typically for some projects and stuff. The verb uzeti=to take may also be used, but only with an appropriate prepositional phrase, like uzeti na neodređeno vreme=to hire for an indeterminate period of time, that is to offer an open-ended contract.


----------



## ThomasK

Very interesting. Thanks ! _[Just a request for everyone: it might help if you highlit the *key words *[putting them in bold] in your contribution]._


----------



## hollabooiers

I'm using sakvaka's post as kind of a guide for mine, because apparently in Estonian we have more or less the exact same words. 

_palkama _-  something to do with salary/payment, like in Finnish
_värbama _- "to recruit", mostly just used for like the army, but can be used in work situations as well, esp with say joining the police
_teenistusse võtma _= "take in service"
_tööd andma _- "to give work"

The overwhelmingly most common expression for hiring, however, is:
_tööle võtma_ - "to take into work"


----------



## ThomasK

hollabooiers said:


> _värbama _- "to recruit", mostly just used for like the army, but can be used in work situations as well, esp with say joining the police


 
You know, I am fairly confident that this verb for recruiting is the etymological equivalent of our _(aan-)werven_, the Dutch word for recruiting. Could it have to do with a ship wharf in Estonian ?


----------



## hollabooiers

ThomasK said:


> You know, I am fairly confident that this verb for recruiting is the etymological equivalent of our _(aan-)werven_, the Dutch word for recruiting. Could it have to do with a ship wharf in Estonian ?



Yeah, that could well be, it's probably derived from either Dutch or German. The Estonian word for a ship wharf is _kai_ (from French possibly?) though. I guess they're just two separate loans.


----------



## ThomasK

This has been great. By now I have a _hire_-document, lsiting all of the above, but I would like to... hire some other native speakers, like our Tagalog friends. Can anyone send them in ? ;-)

Thanks !


----------



## merquiades

Outsider said:


> Portuguese: *contratar*, to (make a) contract; *empregar*, to employ. The latter has a broader meaning.
> 
> There may be other ways to say it that i can't recall at the moment.



Spanish is similar to Portuguese here
Contratar,  Emplear


----------

